# Rapala Shad raps



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

hi guys,
I'm about to buy a few rapala Shad raps but just need a few things clarified.
Whats the difference between the GSR07 Shad raps and the GSR04, is it just the size?

IF it is just the different sizes, what size what you recomend for flathead and bream.

Theres also Fat raps, are these better then the shad rap?

Just need to clarify these before i buy them of the internet.

thanks


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

vuki, I think the only diffrence size, weight and hook size.
I was thinking the bigger one might dive deeper so I checked on all my packets and it only says 5'-11' for both sizes.
The diffrence between the Shad rap and Fat rap is the action shape and depth the shad rap dives a bit deeper.


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

vuki, where are you getting the rapalas? 
will buying them off the internet save you much money?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Vuki,
I have used GSR04 ( 4 cm) and GSR05 (5cm) and found them deadly on flathead especially the orange one which is called Glass Purple Sunfire.
The 5cm weighs 9 g and is great for casting. If you are using them more for bream the 4cm 's would be the go I reckon.


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

how much are the shad raps in the stores?


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

sam,
im buying it off ebay, type in "rapala glass shad rap ebay" and a few should come up.


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

vuki, I've taken all my prices off so my misus doesn't find out how much i've spent  
Your getting them from the us then?


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

yer, there about $7-8 on ebay and about $2-3 for postage. Not too bad i guess.
On the bream master website it says they are $12


----------

